# Why the "cylinder" inside auger



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Even if I'm not a Toro owner, I've always wondered why do I see some of them which have a kind of a large tube or cylinder hiding the impeller shaft in the auger? :icon-shrugsee picture below) What's the use for that? :icon_scratch: I think only Toro has them 'cause I never saw them on other makes…

Claude.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

toofastforyou said:


> Even if I'm not a Toro owner, I've always wondered why do I see some of them which have a kind of a large tube or cylinder hiding the impeller shaft in the auger? :icon-shrugsee picture below) What's the use for that? :icon_scratch: I think only Toro has them 'cause I never saw them on other makes…
> 
> Claude.


I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Before the Advent of the POWERMAX Anti-Clog System. The Drums metered in the snow intake to prevent any Clogging Issues. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

